# Tiny twisty Vallisneria only 3" tall ? help id



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi
I have a tiny little vallisneria species i received from a eBay vendor that seems to be out of business.I ordered E.tenellus and lots of other stuff and almost every item i received was a unwanted unlabeled sub.This Val arrived in very poor condition and is finally making a recovery after several months.Anyway I can't find any info on it with a search on Google ect. Does anyone know what it is or have any other info? I have it in a soil substrate low tec tank with warm water 2 watts of lighting and it seems to be on the mend.Is this correct? I can try to post a pic if it helps.Thanks for your time.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

You might want to check on the web about Echinodorus angustifolius 'Vesuvius'. Almost all the sites that have any info on this plant are in a foreign language. There are some pics though. This might be what you have?

I had some for a while that I bought from someone on here (can't remember now), but I didn't have any luck growing it!  What little growth I did get was VERY slow, and this was under high light and pressurized CO2.

Worth a try to check it out and see if this is what you have?

Brian


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help up i don't think thats it. Here's a photo of my little stand.I added a quarter for size comparison.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like Corkscrew val to me... http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=1624


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah thats corkscrew imo, i have a ton of it in my tank now, 1 plant has prospered into 9 at this point, in only about 6 weeks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a low growing Vallisneria that has a wide spiral like yours that has been in the hobby since the 1950's, but I don't know what they are calling it these days. Tropica has a new variety they call 'mini twister' that looks a lot like it.


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> There is a low growing Vallisneria that has a wide spiral like yours that has been in the hobby since the 1950's, but I don't know what they are calling it these days. Tropica has a new variety they call 'mini twister' that looks a lot like it.


Thanks for the help! I think we have a winner! It looks just like their description.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Dec 1, 2005)

I vote Vallisneria "Mini Twister" as well. There is an article here.

http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=764


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice. I've been looking for something like this for quite some time. You have any extra you'd like to sell or trade?


----------



## aquaman3000 (Dec 1, 2005)

I suspect if you propagated this plant, you would have a nice little market, as I believe it is somewhat rare at this time.


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

aquaman3000 said:


> I vote Vallisneria "Mini Twister" as well. There is an article here.
> 
> http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=764


Thanks very much for the link! Thats it for sure


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

What is this val?


----------

